# New Toy. Pressure cooker recipes?



## lindatooo (Dec 25, 2005)

I received a beautiful All American Pressure Cooker for Christmas.  I've wanted one for a looooong time.  This is my first pressure cooker - the recipes in the instruction book seem dated - one calls for a stewing chicken - I've not seen those in years and years!

Anybody got any yummy recipes they'd like to share?  I'm thinking about a maiden voyage of Corned beef and Cabbage - beyond that I'm open!  TIA


----------



## MJ (Dec 25, 2005)

*Spareribs with Barbecue Sauce*

This is a recipe from Kitchenelf that I like - she has a ton of pressure cooking recipes.

Spareribs with Barbecue Sauce 

3 pounds spareribs, cut into serving pieces 
Salt and pepper 
Paprika 
1 tablespoon vegetable oil 
1 large onion, sliced 
1/4 cup ketchup 
2 tablespoons vinegar 
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce 
1/8 teaspoon chili powder 
1/4 teaspoon celery seed 
1 1/2 cups water 

Season ribs with salt, pepper, and paprika. Pour vegetable oil into pressure cooker and heat to medium. Brown ribs on medium heat. Add onion. Combine ketchup, vinegar, Worcestershire sauce, chili powder, celery seed, and water in a separate bowl. If desired, stir in 1/4 teaspoon liquid smoke. Pour over meat in cooker. Close cover securely. Place pressure regulator on vent pipe and cook 15 minutes at 15 pounds pressure, with regulator rocking slowly. Let pressure drop of its own accord. 

Miss Vicky has a cool site with some recipes too - and I think she is a member here.

http://missvickie.com/


----------



## Aurora (Dec 25, 2005)

*Pressure Cookers are cool*

Ooooooh! You must have been an extra good girl this past year.

Great present.  I love my pressure cookers! Yes, I have three that I use quite frequently.  I have a 4 quart, an 8 quart and a fancy 8 quart countertop electronic model that can be time delayed, will brown and steam.

Here is a great resource site for pressure cooking with recipes, cooking times for all types of foods and more:

http://missvickie.com/

Corned beef and cabbage is one of my frequent dishes thanks to the pressure cooker.  Don't think that you need to throw everything into the cooker at once and cook everything at the same time.  When I cook corned beef and cabbage I cook the corned beef for about 40 minutes, do a quick depressure (run cold water over the lid), and then add all my veggies, cabbage, carrots and potatoes.  Bring the pot back to pressure for an additional 10 minutes and let depressurize naturally (sit for 10-15 minutes off heat).

Perfect results for my family.

I also have a beans and rice recipe that everyone loves.

See: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/151867-post10.html

This forum has great pressure cookers recipes scattered throughout.

Enjoy!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## lindatooo (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks!  The pressure cooker I got says in the instructions NOT to cook beans, rice or pasta in the cooker and never to do the quick release method (with cold water) as it is a metal to metal seal.  Seems to me beans would be an natural for this cooking method.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 26, 2005)

Beans absorb the water and will easily scorch in a pressure cooker.  Also, higher than normal pressures can develop which can cause catastrophic failure of the pot (it can explode like a bomb!).  And pasta will turn to a gloppy mess as it is too easily overcooked in a pressure cooker.  And if it seals with metal to metal contact, I agree, quickly cooling the lid with cold running water will break the seal, and could be dangerous, as the lid will contract in size faster than will teh pot.  The pan relies on even heating and cooling to maintain it's pressure-tight seal.

Just some food for thought.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Aurora (Dec 26, 2005)

All of my pressure cookers have rubber sealing rings which seal the lid and pot to maintain pressure, so I don't have the same metal to metal seal restrictions.

I have never cooked pasta in the pressure cooker since the regular cooking times are not that long, but I cook rice and beans regularly without problem.  The main problem with beans, rice and pasta would be foaming.  I'm sure that you've experienced how easy it is to boil over these foods when cooked with a lid. This foaming could cause a fowling or blockage in the pressure relief valve in the lid of the pressure cooker and cause over pressurization.

No pressure cookers should ever be filled more than 2/3 to 3/4 full (per the specific cooker instructions).  The basic principle of pressure cooking is that when pressure is increased greater than 1 atmosphere, water boils at a higher temperature and thus foods can be cooked at a higher temperature and will cook faster.  It is a fact that liquids cannot be compressed and in order to create a higher temperature you must have an air space which can be compressed. Without the air space the pressure vessel could build up excessive and dangerous pressure and rupture violently.

That said, today's modern pressure cookers are designed for safety and constructed of materials which are inherently safe when used properly.

I'm afraid that if my pressure cooker had a limitation on cooking beans and rice that I'd replace it.  I cook beans and rice in it weekly.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 27, 2005)

I am also fairly new to the wonder of pressure cooking, but the more I learn about it, the more I am getting to love this brilliant cooking tool.  I use it often to steam the vegetables, also to cook the whole potatoes (which takes much less time than boiling in water, without them absorbing too much water, which is a great way to make gnocchi!!).  

One of my another favourite is to cook my meatloaf, it comes out so much moister and tender than the traditional oven method.  

Also this link contains a lot of practical info along with recipes with pressure cooking.
http://homecooking.about.com/library/weekly/aa051997.htm?terms=pressure+cooker

I hope you will as much fun with your new toy just as I do!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm going to interject my 1 1/2 cents here - I can certainly understand with a metal to metal seal about not using the quick-release method.  Beans produce a lot of foam when cooked in a pressure cooker and they can clog the vent hole - that's why they don't recommend it.  I have a pressure cooker cookbook that says beans are fine to cook if you use 3 TBS of oil for the first cup and then 1 TBS of oil for each additional cup of beans cooked.  The oil prohibits the foam from forming.

Now, I have 1/2 cent of info left, anyone want it?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 27, 2005)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> ...Also, higher than normal pressures can develop which can cause catastrophic failure of the pot (it can explode like a bomb!)...


 
Pressure cookers are equipped with safety devices that prevent the build-up of excessive pressure.  They don't explode like a bomb, a pressure valve releases pressure.  Also, some recipes call for quick cooling under running water to prevent overcooking.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 27, 2005)

Andy, do you think because of the metal against metal it would cause uneven cooling using the quick cooling method  which could cause warping?  I've always had a rubber gasket.  I re-iterate what Andy said about pressure cookers now having safety features - they are very safe to use now.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 27, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Andy, do you think because of the metal against metal it would cause uneven cooling using the quick cooling method which could cause warping? I've always had a rubber gasket...


 
Pressure cookers I've seen and/or used all have a rubber gasket of some kind.  I don't think a metal to metal contact would be a problem.  

Pressure cooker metal is fairly heavy and not a brittle metal that would crack due to the type of thermal shock a water bath would provide.  Assuming the pot has significant liquid in it, the temperature of the metal is only 212 F.  If you hit it with 40F water from tyhe tap, that's a rapid temp change of 172 F.  I can't imagine that would be a problem.

Thirty years ago, when I used a pressure cooker, I regularly cooled it quickly in the sink with cold water.  That pressure cooker had two pressure release valves that would prevent any excess pressure problems.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 27, 2005)

You mean it won't do like my cookie sheet did when I stuck it under cold water to make my next batch of cookies  That cookie sheet will NEVER be the same :-(


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 27, 2005)

LOL!  That cookie sheet will never lie flat again!


----------



## Aurora (Dec 27, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Assuming the pot has significant liquid in it, the temperature of the metal is only 212 F.


 
The purpose of a pressure cooker is to increase the pressure inside the pressure vessel to increase the boiling point of the liquid. At 15 psi, the pressure is equal to approximately 2 atmospheres. The boiling point of water at 2 atmospheres is approximately 248 degrees F. or 120 degrees C.

The metal of the pressure vessel could be as high as 248 degrees F.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 27, 2005)

Aurora said:
			
		

> The purpose of a pressure cooker is to increase the pressure inside the pressure vessel to increase the boiling point of the liquid. At 15 psi, the pressure is equal to approximately 2 atmospheres. The boiling point of water at 2 atmospheres is approximately 248 degrees F. or 120 degrees C.
> 
> The metal of the pressure vessel could be as high as 248 degrees F.


 

You are correct.  My mistake.  Thanks for keeping me honest.

However, I still feel the PC's metal can take the shock, even at the higher temperatures.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 28, 2005)

My feelings are:

(1) Above all else - *READ AND FOLLOW* the instructions that come with your pressure cooker - using it and what you cook in it. Not all pressure cookers are made the same ... what you might be able to get away with doing in one might not work in another.

(2) Unless your pressure cooker instructions specifically say you can rapid cool with cool/cold running water - _*DON'T do it*_. It's not about the pot exploding - it's about warping the metal so that it may not seal properly again. Read the "exclusions" in your warranty ... 

(3) It just doesn't make any sense to try to cook everything in a pressure cooker - like rice, pasta, etc. 

Some of the new pressure cookers have a "quick" pressure release feature. If you want that capability - get one of them.

For some "generic" pressure cooker recipes ... you might browse around here.


----------



## Corey123 (Dec 28, 2005)

lindatooo said:
			
		

> I received a beautiful All American Pressure Cooker for Christmas. I've wanted one for a looooong time. This is my first pressure cooker - the recipes in the instruction book seem dated - one calls for a stewing chicken - I've not seen those in years and years!
> 
> Anybody got any yummy recipes they'd like to share? I'm thinking about a maiden voyage of Corned beef and Cabbage - beyond that I'm open! TIA


 


I've got a 6-qt. stainless steel Fagor pressure cooker that has served me well for several years now. It has a cross bar with a large knob that locks the bar in 2 brackets mounted on the sides.

So far, I've only used it for pinto beans and collard greens. 

Wow, MJ! I never cooked BBQ'd ribs in mine, but my mother used to do BBQ'd pigs feet in hers.  


~Corey123.


----------



## MJ (Dec 28, 2005)

Corey123 said:
			
		

> Wow, MJ! I never cooked BBQ'd ribs in mine, but my mother used to do BBQ'd pigs feet in hers.
> 
> 
> ~Corey123.


Ribs totally rock when cooked in a pressure cooker! I would have never bought a pressure cooker - but Kitchenelf talked me into it. There are so many great recipes that can be made in one. I have two, but I am VERY happy with this one. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004S88Z/102-8515884-6312125?v=glance&n=284507


----------



## Corey123 (Dec 28, 2005)

Yeah, I noticed that the one in the pic above has a pressure gauge on the cover. Not too many of them come with that now. Mine is at http://pro-selections.com/ .

In the '70's, I once had a big monster Presto cooker / canner that had the gauge on it. I think they still make those.

Yeah, I imagine that you can still get that same fall-off-the-bone goodness that you'd get when you slow cook them in the oven and in my Rival BBQ Pit.

But when I do ribs, fresh pork shoulder and poultry and beef brisket, I like to cook them without the sauce first, then brush it on during the last 1/2 hour of cooking.

Or I just leave the meat nice & dry and dip pieces of it in warm BBQ sauce.


~Corey123.


----------



## valnaples (Dec 28, 2005)

*Try Epicurious for 2 great recipes...one is*

Beef Short Ribs with Asian Flavors and the other is Chicken Curry-Coconut Soup...I've made the rib recipe twice and it is fabulous..but do brown the ribs before proceeding with recipe and if you leave the prunes out, the recipe still comes out beautifully.


----------



## Aurora (Dec 28, 2005)

This is my favorite pressure cooker:

http://images-p.qvc.com/is/image/k/00/k37000.001?​ 
I got it before Thanksgiving this year and it is so versatile. First of all it has an oval pot. This is great for all kinds of non-round food and meats. Additionally, it has a full 8 quart capacity at 2/3 full. All other pressure cookers I've seen list the capacity filled to the top and since you can only pressure cook with the vessel 2/3 full the net capacity of other 8 quart cookers is only 5 1/3 quarts.

There is a built in delay start and stop cooking timer. You can brown, steam and keep warm and and it will cook at high or low pressure. It is also safe for cooking rice, pasta and beans.

The pressure vessel is coated with nonstick DuPont's Silverstone and lifts out of the base for easy cleaning.

QVC.com has a this 8 quart model or a round 6 quart electric model.

http://www.qvc.com/asp/frameset.asp?class=4005&tmp=hp&cont=sn&cm_re=HP-_-SIDENAV-_-KITCHENELECTRICS


See item No. K37000 and Item No. K97468


----------



## Corey123 (Dec 29, 2005)

Aurora said:
			
		

> The purpose of a pressure cooker is to increase the pressure inside the pressure vessel to increase the boiling point of the liquid. At 15 psi, the pressure is equal to approximately 2 atmospheres. The boiling point of water at 2 atmospheres is approximately 248 degrees F. or 120 degrees C.
> 
> The metal of the pressure vessel could be as high as 248 degrees F.


 


Yes!

You will NEVER be able to get that high a cooking temperature in just an ordinary pot of boiling water. Plus, as the water begins to heat up to the boiling point, air has to escape through the vent pipe, alllowing the pressure to build up to 15 psi. 248 degrees is extremely hot!!! This is the exact same process used in hospitals and dental facilities to sterilize the tools used during operations and dental work.

Yes, most pressure cookers have you either cool them at once in the sink with cold water running over half the top or you'd let the pressure drop of it's own accord. With mine, you just and slightly lift & tilt the jiggler on the vent pipe to the side, and the pressure is released.

And the rubber gasket DOES help keep the pressure inside from being lost during the cooking cycle. Think of it as a big plane that's pressurized in the air. If a door seal is broken, pressure will begin to escape.

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

One word of caution though; Not telling any of you how to cook, but 248 degrees of steam is dangerously hot!!!! If you should ever accidentally scald yourself with it, then you're on the way to the hospital for emergency medical treatment in the ER. Someone I know was scalded by one of these! Please be careful when using these sophisticated cooking devices.

And BTW, I DID forget to mention that I've also done a pot roast in mine. It came out very good and tasty! 


~Corey123.


----------



## txoldshirley (Nov 12, 2006)

I just bought myself a Fagor 6 qt pressure cooker for my birthday (my present to myself)!!!  I wanted to cook a chicken in it.  Any recipes?  I didn't see one in the book that came with it that really caught my eye, but I did find a pork chop recipe in there that I might use.
Thanks all.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 12, 2006)

Do you want to just "stew" a chicken for maybe chicken and dumplings?  

One of my favorites is Chicken Adobo (the real stuff, not the seasoning adobo).  

I would use a couple cups of water - maybe about 3/4 cup soy sauce and 3/4 cup white vinegar, 5 or so large cloves of garlic (smashed), a bay leaf, and a sliver of ginger (smashed).  Bring to high pressure for 35 or so minutes for pieces and maybe about 1 hour for a whole chicken.

Make rice or egg noodles to serve with it.


----------



## txoldshirley (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh Kitchenelf, that sounds good.  What I cooked was a recipe from the book that came with the cooker.  It was a potato and pork chop "casserole" but it really wasn't a casserole in my book.  It was to die for.  First you brown your 1" thick butterfly pork chops in 2 T of EVOO (season the pork chops with salt & pepper before browning).  Then you place them in a warm dish in a warm place (I put mine in the oven that I had preheated to 150 and then turned off).  To the oil you used to brown the chops in, you add 1/4 C water, sliced potatoes and onion and then season with salt, pepper, nutmeg and rosemary.  Place a bay leaf on that layer of veggies then place your chops on top of the veggies.  Add the remaining veggies on top of the meat (I used 2 very large russett potatoes and 1 whole sweet onion).  Add a little more salt, pepper, nutmeg and rosemary and another bay leaf.  Then you pour 1/2 cup of white wine over the entire mixture and cover, pressure on high for 10 minutes, then reduce heat to medium low (on electric stove) and cook another 15 to 20 minutes.  I let the pressure off mine naturally, not the cold water method.  My pork chops just fell apart and the mixture made a sort of gravy.


----------

